
Opera silently puts advertising in SpeedDial - StripeNoGood
Hi, I&#x27;m a long time Opera user, since the 90s, but now when Chromium is used as the main engine I can see Opera uses sneaky ways to put advertisers on my custom SpeedDial screen, I&#x27;ve seen this from time to time, sometimes they put 4, sometimes 1 sponsored page. Do you see the same sneaky behaviour?
======
DrScump
On Android, I got a "starter set" in Speed Dial, including: Play Now Free VPN
Amazon CNN

then later, they snuck in: Nordstrom Walmart Booking.com

------
Joona
I think they've done it in Presto too, when updating to a new version.

~~~
StripeNoGood
No! They didn't. I've been using Opera for more than 15 years. I would notive
immediately.

~~~
Joona
I definitely got bookmarks at the very least. Not sure about speed dial, that
may have been only on fresh installs or on chromium. It's been quite a while
since Presto last updated. :)

------
zuron7
Firefox has sponsored tiles too. It's easy to turn it off though.

